# Jumping



## babynik14 (May 5, 2007)

I know this is probably silly but ever since my mantis jumped like onto me it has freaked me out and i have heard they always jump but why really like is it when they are scared or happy or what.. it just startles me


----------



## jarek (May 5, 2007)

I think that they jumping when they are in danger, when I was catching Empusa in greece I took one and I had it in my hand then mantid suddenly jumped of my hand and she was gone in the grass.


----------



## captainmerkin (May 5, 2007)

my mantis jump all the time, if I put my hand above them they will almost always jump onto it.

at least my chineese and orchid do, the idolomantis tends to just look at my hand hungrily.


----------



## OGIGA (May 5, 2007)

I usually only see my mantises jump when they want to get somewhere. For instance, when I let them walk around my room, they'll jump once in a while to get from one thing to another.


----------



## Ben.M (May 5, 2007)

They will either jump if they are startled or if they just cant be bovered to walk :lol:


----------



## Chrome (May 14, 2007)

i have a funny story about this... I was kinda seeing this guy, and my mantis kinda freaked him out. He was on my laptop and i had my mantis out, I jokingly put it in front of his face and went HES GONA EAT YOU! As I said this, it sprang from my hand and onto his face, the guy then screamed and in sheer panic tried his hardest not to crush the thing (and didnt) whislt he peeled it off his face. All of this causing me to burst out laughing, which erm...heh... also squeezed out a fart, resulting in me killing myself in a fit of giggles for about 30mins. Mainly out of pure embaressment.


----------



## OGIGA (May 14, 2007)

Oh my goodness. Great story! I think I know why you were seeing him rather than are seeing him.


----------



## Butterfly (May 15, 2007)

Alot of mine jump, They even jump back in the containers when Im putting them away. My adult's never really jumped around just the little guys.


----------



## Chrome (May 15, 2007)

> Oh my goodness. Great story! I think I know why you were seeing him rather than are seeing him.


It was my choice actually :roll:


----------

